# 24Zoll MTB mit RapideFire gesucht? Bis 400



## doppelboa (2. August 2012)

Ich wusste gar nicht wie schwer es ist, ein brauchbares Bike für einen überschaubaren Preis zu finden. Und dann haben alle Gripshift Er soll es doch gleich "richtig" lernen. Habe das Forum und sonstwo gesucht, aber nix unter 500 gefunden. Habt ihr für mich einen Tip? In gut 2 Wochen hat er Geburtstag. Danke!


----------



## Betzel (2. August 2012)

Das Problem kenne ich und deswegen habe ich ein Lapierre fuer mein Sohn gekauft.

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/mtb/leisure-sport/kids

und ein Bild (ist ein 2010 Modell). Habe damals 395 euro gezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Betzel (2. August 2012)

Rocky Mountain hat auch rapidfire!

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+EDGE_24.html?BIKE=1009&CATID=1&SCATID=48&Y=2012


----------



## Pan Tau (3. August 2012)

doppelboa schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht wie schwer es ist, ein brauchbares Bike für einen überschaubaren Preis zu finden.



Das bist Du hier in guter Gesellschaft 



doppelboa schrieb:


> Habt ihr für mich einen Tip?



Sicherlich mehr als einen, aber schreib doch bitte mal ein paar Zeilen zum primären Einsatzzweck des Bikes - Alltagsrad vs. Sportgerät - und ob Junior bestimmte Vorlieben in Sachen Bikes hat!


----------



## doppelboa (3. August 2012)

Ein brauchbares MTB mit Federgabel. Er ist erst 7, also noch weit entfernt vom ersten Bikeparkeinsatz. Kleine Radtouren mit Mama u Papa auf festen Wegen. Und unkomplziert in Dtl bestellbar. Das Bike oben sieht schon gut aus, kann aber gerad schlecht am Handy recherchieren.


----------



## trolliver (3. August 2012)

Hm, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist die Federgabel der Optik wegen wichtig, oder? Dann gibt es doch einige, z.B. von Cube, die unter 400 Euro bleiben und die man für das übrig gebliebene Geld mit Rapidfire nachrüsten (lassen) könnte. Wäre das keine Option?


----------



## doppelboa (4. August 2012)

Nein die Federgabel soll auch eine Funktion haben. Er wird sein Koennen ja sicher noch steigern und mit Papa irgendwann auch Groeberes fahren. Umruesten zu muessen ist nicht erstrebenswert.


----------



## Betzel (4. August 2012)

Aber auf ein Bike von 400 Euro findet Mann nur Stahlfedergabeln die nach meiner Meinung nicht wirklicht geeignet sind fuer Kinder. Deswegen wechele ich nach eine Luftgabel. Da soll Mann noch mal 100 euro oder so im kauf nehmen.


----------



## trolliver (5. August 2012)

Das wird nicht leicht. Kleine Radtouren auf befestigten Wegen hÃ¶rte sich fÃ¼r mich nicht nach Notwendigkeit einer Federgabel an. Wenn das langsam gesteigert wird und er die Gabel irgendwann wirklich brauchen kann, kÃ¶nnte er womÃ¶glich auf 26 Zoll umsteigen. Und die Federgabeln, die ich bislang an bis zu 500â¬-Bikes gesehen habe, federn bei den leichten Kindern einfach nicht vernÃ¼nftig. Solltest du so etwas finden, dann wÃ¼rde ich den Tausch der Gangschalthebel in Kauf nehmen. Das ist deutlich leichter und billiger, als der Tausch der Gabel, wenn es eine gut funktionierende Luft-Federgabel sein soll.


----------



## doppelboa (5. August 2012)

Ja so richtig gefallen mir die Federgabeln nicht. Dass man für 400 Bikepreis keine FOX bekommt ist ja klar Ich denke aber dass die wohl noch zu harte Feder trotzdem ein paar harte Schläge abmildern kann. Kinder sind ja für Schlaglöcher, Steine usw., wo man drum herum fahren könnte, völlig blind und ballern voll rein, weil sie überall hinschauen, nur nicht was vorn passiert. Das Lappierre habe ich im Versandhandel gefunden. Das macht einen guten Eindruck. Das wird es bestimmt.  Danke nochmal!
Was würde denn ne Luftgabel für 24Zoll kosten, die auch ganz passabel ist? Naja wäre nur Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## doppelboa (5. August 2012)

Na toll, von gestern auf heute hat hibike das Lapierre 24 fÃ¼r 399â¬ aus dem Programm genommen Jetzt geht die Suche wieder los. Das Rocky Mountain habe ich im Versand nicht gefunden. Also ich bin wieder offen fÃ¼r neue VorschlÃ¤ge, am liebsten mit link zum HÃ¤ndler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (5. August 2012)

Ev. aus Österreich? Senden für faires Porto auch nach Deutschland. http://www.bikestore.cc/

Ansonsten gehe ich mit trolliver d'accord. Achte in erster Linie auf die Gabel, die Shifter lassen sich für wenig Geld selbst tauschen.


----------



## doppelboa (5. August 2012)

Ja stimmt, da werde ich morgen mal anrufen, was der Versand nach Deutschland kostet. Ehrlich gesagt so genau schau ich nicht auf die Gabeln. Das Suntour das billigste ist weiß ich und erwarte gar keine RockShox o.ä. Oder gibt es ne Gabel, nach der man in einem 400-Bike Ausschau halten sollte?


----------



## trifi70 (5. August 2012)

Die Tabelle sagt sogar: ab 200 Eur kein Porto nach Deutschland. Von Sperrgutzuschlag steht da auch nix. Das wär mehr als fair 

Thema Gabel: beste Lösung ist vermutlich ne gebrauchte 26" Luftfedergabel. Ev. gekürzt falls möglich oder mit Scheibenbremse gefahren passt oft auch. Bedeutet natürlich Bastelarbeit. Obs ab Werk eine wirklich gut funktionierende 24" Gabel gibt, weiß ich nicht. In der angepeilten Preisklasse aber sicher nicht.


----------



## trolliver (6. August 2012)

Hm, ich habe bei denen auf der Seite gelesen, sie versendeten Lapierre nicht... vielleicht hab ich falsch geguckt.

Bei der Gabel bin ich wieder bei meiner Anfangsvermutung. Die einfachen Dinger von Suntour (ist nicht alles Mist, was die anbieten, aber im 24"-Bereich seh ich kein gutes Stück) oder RST funktionieren einfach zu schwergängig und allgemein schlecht, um sagen zu können: es kommt mir auf eine gute Federgabel an. Also dachte ich: der Optik wegen (ist ja auch legitim!).

Für max. 500 Euro ein Rad mit guter Federgabel wird kaum zu haben sein, daher würde ich, sollte die Optik nicht entscheidend sein, über eine Starrgabel (1 Kg Gewichtsersparnis) und 2,3"-Reifen nachdenken, die einen höheren Dämpfungskomfort bieten als die billigen Federgabeln. Cool aussehen tun sie auch noch, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Und zwei Jahre später gibt es dann das 26er, da kann man ganz anders an das Thema herangehen. Wenn mein Sohn in das 24er Alter kommt (er ist jetzt 3 1/2), werde ich versuchen, ihm die Federgabel auszureden. Im Moment lernt er geringes Gewicht wirklich zu schätzen, doch wer weiß, wie das dann gegenüber Kumpels und Konsorten aussieht... muss er dann letztlich selbst wissen.


----------



## trifi70 (6. August 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe bei denen auf der Seite gelesen, sie versendeten Lapierre nicht... vielleicht hab ich falsch geguckt.


Das ist durchaus möglich, habs nicht geprüft. Es gibt Hersteller die dies zwingend vorschreiben, kennen wir von den Kinderanhängern... Hibike schreibt z.B. explizit beim Lapierre Kinderrad: Verkauf und Abholung nur im Ladengeschäft. Wäre dann plausibel, dass es die Shops in Österreich genauso halten.


----------



## doppelboa (6. August 2012)

Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass die deutschen nicht liefern. Naja ein Anruf macht schlauer. 
Und in 2 Jahren ist er 9, da gibt es auf keinen Fall schon wieder ein neues Bike. Erst hatte er so Billig-Laufrad als Kleinstkind, dann gab es das BMW-14Zoll, letztes Jahr zum Geburtstag hab ich mich von der Verkäuferin zu einen 18Zoll (250) statt dem anvisierten 16Zoll überreden lassen (man wachsen die Kinder schnell!) und im Moment wären wohl 20Zoll ideal, aber das muss er überspringen. Jetzt ist er 120...125cm groß und die nächsten 30cm sollte das 24Zoll sicher mitmachen.
Also ich bin auch für Empfehlungen mit Starrgabel dankbar. Für Islabikes habe ich keinen flotten Versand gefunden. Schade dass Canyon keine 24Zoll hat. Das Einsteiger-Bike in 26Zoll mit Luftgabel, Avid-Scheibenbremsen usw. haben sie für 579. Also für wenig Aufpreis gibt´s da ne Vollwertige Maschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (6. August 2012)

doppelboa schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch für Empfehlungen mit Starrgabel dankbar. Für Islabikes habe ich keinen flotten Versand gefunden.


Speci Hotrock Street





Und Isla liefert relativ flott.


----------



## trolliver (6. August 2012)

Isla liefert wirklich flott. Wenn sie 4 Wochen Lieferzeit angeben, rechnen sie da gewaltig EventualitÃ¤ten ein, die im FrÃ¼hjahr vor allem zu VerzÃ¶gerungen fÃ¼hren. Wenn man hier schaut, haben die meisten ihre RÃ¤der innerhalb von ein paar Tagen erhalten, bei uns hat es im Juni 2 Wochen gedauert.


			
				doppelboa schrieb:
			
		

> Schade dass Canyon keine 24Zoll hat. Das Einsteiger-Bike in 26Zoll mit Luftgabel, Avid-Scheibenbremsen usw. haben sie fÃ¼r 579â¬


Sag ich doch. Bei 26 Zoll sieht das alles ganz anders aus.

Und noch ein Wort zum wie lange man weiterfahren muss auf einer RadgrÃ¶Ãe: ich habe anfangs auch so gedacht, doch bin ich schnell zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass mein Sohn richtig Freude am Radfahren hat und diesen auch behalten soll. Das geht nur mit einem gut passenden Rad. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich keine GrÃ¶Ãe Ã¼berspringen werde, allerdings mit gut gepflegten und hochwertigen KinderrÃ¤dern einen so hohen Wiederverkaufswert erzielen kann, dass sich der finanzielle Aufwand in Grenzen hÃ¤lt.

NatÃ¼rlich muss man unterscheiden zwischen "ich will ein groÃes Bike" weil Kumpel eins haben und der Tatsache, dass ihm das aktuelle einfach zu klein ist und er gedrÃ¤ngt darauf sitzt. Aber das sieht man dann.

Oliver


----------



## doppelboa (6. August 2012)

Vielen dank für eure Mithilfe
Ich war vorhin in einem Bikeladen und habe kurzschlussmäßig einfach zugeschlagen. Ein Scott für 399 und lasse für 20 auf RapidFire umbauen. Wer hätte gedacht, dass man nichtmal vernünftige Schalthebel für 7fach mehr bekommt. Zeigefingerhebel über dem Lenker
Und dann ging gleich diese mail an Canyon raus:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich bin Kunde bei euch und habe soeben eine furchtbare Entscheidung treffen müssen. Nach langer Recherche habe ich meinem Sohn ein "tolles" Markenrad (Scott) in 24Zoll gekauft, von dem ich weiß, dass er sich zu seinem Geburtstag sehr darüber freuen wird. Warum hadere ich dann damit? Weil ich unglaublich enttäuscht bin, dass es ausschließlich Schrott zu kaufen gibt. Canyon-Kunden sind eben besonders kritisch! Für ca. 600 bekommt man von euch ein Einsteiger-Hardtail (26Zoll), an dem es nichts auszusetzen gibt. Ein Luftgabel, hochwertige Avid-Scheibenbremsen, Schwalbe-Reifen, XT-Schaltung 9fach usw.
Bei besagtem Kinderbike habe ich mich auf Schrottgabel, Felgenbremsen, Baumarktreifen, Shimano Alivio 7fach usw. einlassen müssen. Die nervige Gripshift-Schaltung lasse ich auf Rapid-Fire umbauen, aber für 7fach bekommt man nichtmal vernünftige Schalthebel. Zeigefingerhebel über dem Lenker??? Ohne Worte.
Hätte ich 200 mehr für ein Canyon ausgegeben? Nicht eine Sekunde hätte ich gezögert, wenn ihr mir ein Yellowstone 4.0 in 24Zoll hättet anbieten können. Und eine Kiste Sekt für jeden Mitarbeiter, weil ich meine verzweifelte Suche beendet hätte. Ich bin nicht allein. Mindestens 20 links kann ich euch schicken, wo verzweifelte Papas in Foren nach einem hochwertigen Bike suchen.
Mir ist klar, dass ihr das unter wirtschaftlichen Aspekten betrachten müsst. Dann tut das mal!!! Mit Kusshand würden sie euch die Bikes abnehmen. Und denkt an das Folgegeschäft. Wenn nur 20% der Kinder später dann ein großes Canyon kauften (und die werden auch mal Kinder haben!), hätte sich die Sache erst recht gelohnt, selbst wenn ihr die 24Zoll-Bikes mit nur 5% Gewinnspanne rausgeben müsst. Bitte leitet diese mail an einen Chef weiter, der solche Entscheidungen treffen darf. In 3 Jahren wird mein 2. Sohn auch ein 24Zoll-Bike bekommen und ich möchte mich nie wieder so furchtbar fühlen einen solchen Schrott kaufen zu müssen!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
xxx

Also warum habe ich das Ding gekauft? Wahrscheinlich weil ich die Schnauze voll hatte. Besagte Mängel an dem Bike lassen sich beheben und wie gesagt, hier ist nur Papa so kritisch. Alle anderen werden das wunderschöne Bike bewundern und mein Sohn wird strahlend die Straße entlang kullern, auch wenn er ein paar mal über die doofe Schaltung schimpfen wird. Er wird sie schon noch zu schätzen und zu bedienen lernen.


----------



## trolliver (6. August 2012)

Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ist doch auch nicht schlecht, das Scott. Bei der Federgabel haben andere Papas die Innereien aus dem einen Gabelholm herausoperiert und so das Ansprechverhalten verbessert... Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, was für Schalthebel es nun geworden sind. Daumenschalthebel? Die waren mal Kult... 

Halt uns bitte mal auf dem Laufenden, ob Canyon auf deine Mail reagiert. Kann sein, dass nicht... vielleicht erklärt aber ein ebenfalls verständnisvoller Papa mal einem Kunden, wo das Problem liegt. Vielleicht wären wirklich hochwertige Kinderräder für die großen Hersteller sogar ein Zusatzgeschäft. Dann müssten sie sich überlegen, ob sie das als Werbung abschreiben wollen und können.

Mein Sohn hat übrigens sowohl mit seinem Felt 12"-BMX als auch jetzt mit seinem Isla CNOC immer für große Augen auf dem Spielplatz gesorgt. Eine Mutter hat daraufhin ihrem Nachwuchs das Felt besorgt, an dem Isla gibt es reges Interesse. Es fehlt halt die Einschätzung, wieviel sowas ins Gewicht fällt. Es sind insgesamt gesehen vielleicht nur 1-2%, und die reichen einfach nicht.

Demgegenüber steht die Armada an Schrott- bis Alltagsrädern, die man vor Kindergärten, Horts und Schulen sieht. Ganz selten mal etwas richtig Schönes dabei.


----------



## doppelboa (6. August 2012)

> Ganz selten mal etwas richtig Schönes dabei.


Na weil niemand irgendwo ein gutes Bike findet, was er seinem Kind kaufen kann Ich bin im Bereich Promotion unterwegs und immer wieder erstaunt wieviel Geld da für eine Spiegelreflex für die Tochter ausgegeben wird oder wieviel die Kompakte Knipse für den 6jährigen kosten darf. Also warum nicht auch in anderen Bereichen.
Also die Hebel die ich dranbauen lasse sind Unterhand für den Daumen und der Hebel für den Zeigefinger liegt oberhalb des Bremshebels.


----------



## Diman (6. August 2012)

doppelboa schrieb:


> Na weil niemand irgendwo ein gutes Bike findet, was er seinem Kind kaufen kann


Stimmt nicht.  Es ist kein Problem ein gutes Bike zu finden. Nur so als Bsp. Scott Scale rc jr.


----------



## trifi70 (6. August 2012)

doppelboa schrieb:


> Also die Hebel die ich dranbauen lasse sind Unterhand für den Daumen und der Hebel für den Zeigefinger liegt oberhalb des Bremshebels.


ST-EF65? Vermutlich... So lotst man die Kunden auf die 9fach Schiene. Alternative wohl nur Reste und Gebrauchtes bei ebay oder ein STX 8fach, welcher mit 7fach Kranz auch ganz passabel tut.


----------



## doppelboa (6. August 2012)

Naja, soll er es erstmal fahren wie es ist. Und wenn die Felge das erste mal hinüber ist, gibt es ein Laufrad mit Nabe wo 9fach passt und auch ne Scheibenbremsaufnahme dran ist. Ich muss mich immer wieder daran erinnern, dass das alles Wünsche sind, die ich habe, nicht der Nutzer des Bikes. Es stehen erstmal alle Möglichkeiten offen.


----------



## trolliver (6. August 2012)

Doppelboa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich immer wieder daran erinnern, dass das alles Wünsche sind, die ich habe, nicht der Nutzer des Bikes.


Das ist allerdings wahr und dürfte auf 99% der hier Postenden zutreffen...


----------



## pebcak (6. August 2012)

Schade, hab heute erst reingeschaut:
Dieses

http://www.marinbikes.de/bikes/#kids//bayview_trail

wäre meine Empfehlung gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelboa (7. August 2012)

Das hatte ich auch schon angeschaut, aber leider im Versand nicht gefunden.  Das hat mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Betzel (7. August 2012)

Einfach Marin in Fuerth anrufen! So habe ich schoen mehrere Marin Bikes bekommen...... Das Marin war ja auch meine erste Wahl....aber mein Sohn findet das Lapierre schoener  und ja, er mus drauf radeln


----------

